
Sense is now open source (ElasticSearch) - karussell
https://www.elastic.co/blog/sense-2-0-0-beta1
======
karussell
Github repo of Sense (the request editor for ElasticSearch) is here:
[https://github.com/elastic/sense/](https://github.com/elastic/sense/)

It is really interesting to see this, as several months (or years:)?) ago the
open source project was stopped and went into a closed source project but now
going back to open source. Nice.

